# Full Circle - elevator magic, jealous ex



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

*Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store. The story is set in beautiful San Francisco.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom! 
*
_Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection. _

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on a promotion for a week. $1.00-

Here is the link :










http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304794768&sr=1-1

Any feedback is welcome!

Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Anne, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for the tips. Will make sure that I follow them in my next post!


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

*Hi everyone!

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store. The story is set in beautiful San Francisco. *

*Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom! *

_Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection. _

*This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr*

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful week!

Anne


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I love San Francisco. And I love hunky shoulders to cry on.    Sounds great, Anne.


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks mamiller! I believe it's a fine combination too  Throw in some chocolate and pasta for good measure. *swoon*

Have good day!


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

*Hi everyone!

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store. The story is set in beautiful San Francisco.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom! *

_Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection. _

*This is the link to the book *
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful week! 

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store. The story is set in beautiful San Francisco.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Sultry summer read!



Anne Maven said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> *Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store. The story is set in beautiful San Francisco.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store. The story is set in beautiful San Francisco.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store. The story is set in beautiful San Francisco.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 


Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V52HQA

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V52HQA

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on sale in the Kindle ebook store.

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

This is the link to the book 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149150&sr=1-1-catcorr

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------

